# Windows 7 Programs



## makosalvado (Jul 5, 2009)

Does Windows 7 programs work on Windows 8? Also, does some basic executables that work on Windows 7 and down, does it work in Windows 8?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Most applications written for Windows 7 and older operating systems will work without problem with Windows 8. This is good because at present there are very few applications written specifically for Windows 8. But there are exceptions.

Some older applications (games in particular) make unwarranted assumptions about the system they are running under and fail with newer operating systems. For a variety of reasons some 32 bit applications will not run on a 64 bit OS.

Is this just a general question or are you having a problem. If the latter we need more information.


----------

